# Best ZMA supplement?



## IronmanE311 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have heard that not all ZMA products work that well and was wondering what company makes the best ZMA supplement.


----------



## Var (Dec 1, 2005)

Dymatize ZMA (Z-Force I think) is an awesome product.  Definitely my favorite right now.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 1, 2005)

Primaforce ZMA, I like most of their stuff. Cheap, high quality, as are most of their products.


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 11, 2005)

is ZMA zinc magnesium?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 11, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> is ZMA zinc magnesium?



Yes.

Is supplementing Zinc and Magnesium (even at the same ratios) as ZMA, just as effective.

I _think_ my recent uptake right before bed of magnesium via Twin Lab mineral pills, that have Zinc is helping me sleep better. 

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 11, 2005)

i like z-mass by cytodyne, they also have one calledx cyclo z-mass. the original z-mass contains l-dopa, and ecdysterone. alond with your zinc magnesium and b vitamin. use this at bed time along with 500 mg tribulus. then upon waking use 500 mg more tribulus. you should get a little test boost. i do, and i am 18. i can tell cause i get pimples. i was using optimum nutritions trubulus 625, which is 625 mg, i was taking 2 caps twice daily.


----------

